

Github listens and lowers price for Organizations - jcapote
http://github.com/blog/675-organizations-for-small-businesses

======
fierarul
They are still too expensive by limiting you on the number of private
repositories and not on storage or something else (requests, etc).

If you are a small business or a freelancer you have a lot of small projects
each into a separate repository. So with each new customer you use up another
private repository until you have to upgrade to the next plan.

I won't use GitHub until it's either metered (like Amazon EC2/S3) or until
they only charge for "active" repositories -- meaning repositories where I had
commits or some other form of activity during the billable month.

~~~
tomafro
If one of your projects becomes dormant, you always have the option to move it
off the site. If it becomes active again, it's easy to push the repository
back up to github.

~~~
edanm
That sounds like a lot of overhead that is best avoided. For me, half the
point of these types of services is the "upload and stop worrying" mentality.

~~~
ahoyhere
I hear that people like to pay money for peace of mind.

~~~
dhimes
s/like/are willing/

------
jackowayed
So you're still paying a 2x premium to get organizations, but at least you can
do it at a lower price point.

Small plan: 10 private repos, 5 collaborators, $12

Bronze plan: 10 private repos, infinite collaborators, Organizations, $25.

Similarly, the Medium is $22, and the Silver is $50, both for 20 private
repos.

~~~
fizx
Features cost money, news at 11.

~~~
patio11
Features which _by definition_ segment your customers into "for profit
businesses" and "everybody else" should probably cost more than anybody here
can stand charging. People who complain are beautiful snowflakes who are out
of scope for the product.

~~~
eru
I agree.

One question: Isn't the "organization"-feature also used for open-source stuff
that's not for profit? Or doesn't this cost?

~~~
technoweenie
1) We love and will continue to support open source. 2) It's part of the
network effect that gets more people using the service.

------
tomafro
This is excellent news. We will upgrade as soon as we can. Well done github.

------
jpcx01
Love it! In the process of switching my startup over from unfuddle now.

Thanks guys!

------
dhimes
I don't use Github yet, but they seem awesome.

------
zavulon
Still far far from usable to us. Assembla offers free unlimited git/svn repos,
and it works great.

~~~
d0m
Thanks for the idea of Assembla, I didn't know about it. At least, you pay for
what you want.

